# 2012 Focus Variado 2.0



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Is this too good to be true?

Focus Variado 2.0 Bike 2012 > Complete Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Half off for two year old bike from an online retailer? I don't see a problem. I got my two year old Izalco, w/ SRAM Red/Force for 40% off at Performance Bike, in-store.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone own, or have experience with this bike?


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

I was curious to know a bit about this bike.


----------

